# New Addition



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw this in the shop and couldn’t resist.

Smith & Wesson 686+ DCM Talo Edition 7-Shot

I love my Glocks but there’s something I just love about magnum cartridges.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Everybody needs a 357


----------



## joecoyote (Mar 19, 2016)

Beautiful gun... I agree glocks are great but they lack the class and style of a smith wheel gun


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Those grips make it. Nice pistol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bgrapala said:


> View attachment 257670
> I saw this in the shop and couldn’t resist.
> 
> Smith & Wesson 686+ DCM Talo Edition 7-Shot
> ...


GIVE it up whats the ticket if ya don't mind?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Under 6 out the door


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I love wheel guns as well that’s one sharp looking revolver. Anything under 6 for a S&W 357 is a deal. Nice pick up


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Even if my wife was with me, I would not have hesitated but walked out the door with that piece at that price


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I was looking for a 686 before I bought my gp100. That’s a heck of a deal you got


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice pick up. Love my wheel guns.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It’s hard when the wife is there to actually show them how much we spend!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> I was looking for a 686 before I bought my gp100. That’s a heck of a deal you got


I love the magnum wheel guns that Ruger puts out. I was a hair away from picking up a sp101 a few months ago. 

I've owned some lower quality revolvers in the past and honestly was not impressed much with what S&W has been putting out lately, but this caught my eye and is built beautifully. Once I did some digging, I found out that it was a special Talo run hence the uptick in quality. I considered changing out the grips for a walnut two finger, but after shooting it, the only thing that will get changed is the front sight to a fiber optic dot. 

The DA pull is the smoothest I've felt out of a recent S&W, including PC models, and the SA is insane.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> I was looking for a 686 before I bought my gp100. That’s a heck of a deal you got


I did the same thing years ago. The GP did the job and was fun to shoot but I still liked my son's 686 better.. Sold the GP ten years ago and stll enjoy shooting the 686.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Rapala I had a sp101 and sold it to a member on here. It was a good little carry gun but boy 357’s out of a snub nose are a handful. I also know what you mean about S&W as of late as I did some reading on smith forums before I made my purchase and everyone said “buy older models”. So considering the prices for older Smith’s and newer ones that people didn’t speak too highly of, I just bought the gp100 and throw it in my bag when I go out fishing alone every now and then. Shortdrift, I’m in the same boat as you. I bought the gp100 but I like the looks of the 686 better and still look over every one that I see.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice looking revolver. I don't do a lot with newer S&Ws but 686 series is not one they have a lot
of problems with. A nice 19 or 66 is now running $600+, shorter barrels bringing a premium. The 
original 586 & 686 in high condition are up to $800. I like Rugers and against a lot of S&Ws new
lines of CCW type revolvers its personal preference. The older model S&Ws are way out of Ruger
class and that's because of manufacturing methods. S&W has "owned" DA revolvers from day one.
Colt made some nice DA revolvers but they don't hold up as well as S&Ws, that includes Python.
I have had 5 or 6 newer S&Ws in last year and haven't had a bad one yet.


----------

